# If YOU were making a horror flick....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Tell us what kind of film you would make and why?

I would like to hear how creative or thoughtful our crew here is. Share some of your ideas as to how we would improve the current state of the genre!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

for me similar to house of a 1000 corpses I love the movies that have alot of stuff going on so you have to see it again to catch it all I love the odd characters I wish I had the imagination to think up some of these cool characters Dr.Satan was the coolest set up if you throw in some paranormal activity and a demon chaseing good guy that would impress me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know that it would improve the genre, but if I were making a horror flick, I'd want to do one in the style of those wonderfully cheesy monster movies of the 50s and 60s, like The Killer Shrews and The Crawling Eye. Think "Lost Skeleton of Cadavra" and you'll know what I'm talking about. No 3D or CGI, just good old fashioned bad costumes, unrealistic looking monsters, and corny dialogue. I could so see it, and I'd want to "hire" (translation: for no pay, only for the fame of being in the movie) as my actors the screwballs that hang out here:googly:

I might even make it a musical:googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I _am_ making a horror movie. Or rather, plan on it... Either way its a slasher, and i guess ill say more about that later. Oh and Roxy, I absolutely love that idea


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I tend to like the horrors where you never really get a view of the villain. The attacks would be quick and just as soon as it begins its already over. 

Of course the villian or evil can attack from anywhere. Something similar to Darkness Falls, Mirrors, White Noise, etc... Keep the audience guessing and of course throw in a unsuspected twist without filling the movie with clues and foreshadowing.

I think one of the reasons a lot of people enjoy books over movies is because there is so much left for them to imagine. Seems like a movie could be done in a similar way and you could force the audience mentally create the villain that's scary to them. Show them the aftermath of the attacks but let them determine the method used to create such destruction.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that's spot-on, joker. That technique was used successfully in "Jaws" and "Alien" - you didn't see what the monster was until well into the movie, just the results of the attacks, and that scared the crap out of viewers.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I started a zombie flick when I was in my early 20's but didn't get more than a day and a 1/2 of shooting finished. then all my actors/friends and I couldn't get free time at the same time and it never got made. But that day and a 1/2 was a lot of fun. An old room mate that I lost contact with has the tape. Man would I love to have that tape. So funny.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have do one that shows the evil in us as the killer. I don't think I would want it to be like a evil person. But more were some company or government was killing a town from research. Maybe trying to run people off to get the land for oil, a casino. Let that be the beginning. Then move up in time and have the members of the company start dying. I think that would be a good mystery. The potential of the types of scares would be great. You could play it out like something evil was doing it. Then it might just be some ones kids from the earlier town. I like the ones you really don't know what is going on until the end. I also like the ones where it ends at the end. Not big on part 5. Although I like all the universal films. One of the better new ones I saw I don't know the name of. Really bad with names. But the researcher had been eating ants, turned into a monster at the opening of a museum. OK did a web search,couldn't stand it. The Relic


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

I think these times are in dire need of a good creature flick. One where you get up close and personal to the beast without a lot of crappy CG. What about an intelligent beast that stalks its victims, knows its ways around modern technology, and has adapted to still be the top of the food chain? It would be a great chance to remind people of why they should fear the dark. I would kill to see a good werewolf movie that uses these tactics.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I would love to make a really good haunted house movie. Unseen forces, heavy on the suspense and creep factor and lighter on the gore. Isolated location, spooky sets, scary atmosphere, nowhere to run.

IMO there just hasn't been very many great haunted house movies in the last 10-20 years.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My movie -- the one that's been running through my head for the past 4 or 5 years -- would be a very surreal sci-fi/horror flick. It would have a lot of hideous assimilation/shapeshifting stuff in it similar to Carpenter's The Thing, but with elements of nanotech/cyborg in it and involving vengeful spirits from beyond. Another one that I've been thinking of for years is sort of a twist on the Sixth Sense premise, but where the guy doesn't just see dead people, his presence allows other people to see them. He helps the FBI and some researchers in trying to track down his psychologically troubled brother, who has a stronger version of the "gift" in that the dead actually physically manifest around him, but his mental instability causes him to channel only unquiet spirits. It would become a cat & mouse type movie with a side theme of the search for identity and personal history.

Come on, PowerBall.


----------

